# Vizsla on Craigslist



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pet/3463298344.html


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I sent him a link to the Vizsla rescues in Texas.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

The guy is probably trying to get some money out of it. Im guessing rescues don't pay for you to give up your dog.

At least he is trying to get it a better home one way or another.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

He is beautiful! Hope he finds a good home


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

That face! How can anyone give up on that beautiful face! 
16 months old is the toughest time because the dog is at peak energy level and really testing limits in terms of obedience. But, I can't imagine willingly giving up a vizsla. It makes me so sad. 

I know there was someone on here in the DFW area who lost her vizlsa - I was kind of hoping this was her dog, but it's not.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I want him!!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness, oh my goodness. He reminds me of our Penny. I hate seeing these. How did try not know their residential home was not right BEFORE they got him?


----------



## WendyW (May 4, 2011)

He looks exactly like ours.... . I emailed the link to our breeder in case it was one of her puppies...I would think she would take him back or help find him a good home!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It looks like a guy off the hunting forum I'm a member of is trying to give the vizsla a new home. I hope it works out and his days of being stuck in a crate are over.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Interesting!!! It has been deleted!!!!???


----------

